# Leave me alone



## danni-chan

I have friends who bother me constantly. I used to call them baka, and simple insults. Until they finally figured out what I ment. Now, I have run out of insults. Are there anymore complex insults, that they cant simply figure out the next night? 
How do you say;
Leave me the heck alone!
In japanese?


----------



## Anatoli

放って置いて!
ほうっておいて!
Houtte oite!
Leave me alone!


----------



## cheshire

Are you a man or a girl? 

私に構わないで (female)
watashi ni kamawanaide 

If you're a girl and your friend is a boy, you could say teasingly this:

構ってほしいからわざと意地悪してるんでしょう？
Kamatte hoshi kara wazato ijiwaru shiterun desho


----------



## Xaphirezst

danni-chan said:


> Are there anymore complex insults, that they cant simply figure out the next night?


 
You want to insult someone but do not want him/her to know the meaning of your insult?  

Just say random insult in Kansai-ben (Kansai dialect), hopefully it'll be harder for them to find the meaning.

But why do you need to insult that guy in Japanese? I mean, if you don't want him to know the meaning of your insult, you should pick any other less popular language, because Japanese is a kind of popular language. Everyone knows a bit of Japanese. So no matter how hard you try to cover the meaning, that guy will eventually know the meaning in less than 3 days.


----------



## danni-chan

I know he will find the meaning eventually, but three days is enough time for me to find something else to say. Plus, he isn't very good with the internet so it may take him longer then ususal to find it.
I don't want to try any other languages, I get my french, italian and everything else mixed up together as it is.

P.S I am a girl.

What does  Kamatte hoshi kara wazato ijiwaru shiterun desho mean? I tried looking it up, but couldnt find it.
Is there some kind of translator site out there that I can use for phrases like that?


----------



## cheshire

You are trying to catch my eye doing bad things to me, aren't you?
You are intentionally pulling my legs to catch my attention, aren't you?

I don't know any good translation sites. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## danni-chan

cheshire said:


> You are trying to catch my eye doing bad things to me, aren't you?
> You are intentionally pulling my legs to catch my attention, aren't you?
> 
> I don't know any good translation sites.
> 
> I hope it helps.



It helps  alot. Thanks


----------



## gaer

cheshire said:


> You are trying to catch my eye doing bad things to me, aren't you?
> You are intentionally pulling my legs to catch my attention, aren't you?
> 
> I don't know any good translation sites.
> 
> I hope it helps.


Cheshire, could you write out "Kamatte hoshi kara wazato ijiwaru shiterun desho" in correct kana and kanji?" Perhaps I might understand what this is about then. 

Gaer


----------



## Flaminius

cheshire said:


> 構ってほしいからわざと意地悪してるんでしょう？
> Kamatte hoshi kara wazato ijiwaru shiterun desho



Gaer, right here.


----------



## etudian

By the way, I don't think this sentence (Kamatte hoshii kara wazato ijiwaru shiterun desho) is insulting. A guy bothering someone could even be happy to hear it!


----------



## gaer

Flaminius said:


> Gaer, right here.


Thank you, and Cheshire, I am sorry that I read in such a sloppy manner. I had trouble with "hoshi" (ほしい). But I knew that desho is でしょう.

Romaji is always very difficult for me, but I don't know why I did not notice that the correct Japanese was right there. 

Gaer


----------

